# Solved: blog problem



## Temagami (Sep 21, 2008)

Hey all,

I've put up this blog with Blogger and I added a ne theme which is EXACTLY what I was looking for. HOWEVER, on IExplorer the backgournd image does not show up!!! It does, however, show up on firefox.

Check it out:

http://ghbamem.blogspot.com/

There is also the word "undefined" all over the posts.

Any ideas on how to fix this? Here is there code:

*****
<?xml version="1.0" encoding="UTF-8" ?>
<!DOCTYPE html PUBLIC "-//W3C//DTD XHTML 1.0 Strict//EN" "http://www.w3.org/TR/xhtml1/DTD/xhtml1-strict.dtd">

<b:include data='blog' name='all-head-content'/>
<data:blog.pageTitle/>
<b:skin><![CDATA[/*
-----------------------------------------------
Free Wordpress Theme
Name : Blak Magic
Original Designer : Gopal
URL : http://www.productivedreams.com/
Bloggerized by
Ipiet
http://ipietoon.blogspot.com

Appreciate if you keep intact credit footer
----------------------------------------------- */

#navbar-iframe {
height: 0px;
visibility: hidden;
display: none;
}

body {
background: #000 url(http://img14.imageshack.us/img14/8153/headerbgq.jpg)no-repeat top center;
color: #333;
font-size: 12px;
font-family: 'Lucida Grande', Verdana, Arial, Sans-Serif;
text-align: left;
margin: 0 auto 0;
padding: 0;
}
#wrap {
background: transparent;
width: 960px;
margin: 0px auto 0px;
padding: 0;
position: relative;
}
a, a:visited {
color: #6a1000;
text-decoration: none;
}
a:hover {
color: #fff;
text-decoration: underline;
}
a img {
border-width: 0;
}

/* HEADER */

#header {
background: transparent url(http://img14.imageshack.us/img14/8153/headerbgq.jpg) no-repeat top center;
width: 980px;
height: 110px;
color: #FFF;
font-size: 11px;
margin: 0;
padding: 0;
overflow: hidden;
}
#header-inner {
background-position: left;
background-repeat: no;
}
#header h1 {
color: #FFF;
font-size: 36px;
font-family: Georgia, Times New Roman;
font-weight: normal;
margin: 0;
padding: 60px 0 0 20px;
text-decoration: none;
}
#header h1 a, #header h1 a:visited {
color: #FFF;
font-size: 36px;
font-family: Georgia, Times New Roman;
font-weight: normal;
margin: 0;
padding: 0;
text-decoration: none;
}
#header h1 a:hover {
color: #FFF;
text-decoration: none;
}
#header h3 {
color: #A91B33;
font-size: 16px;
font-family: Arial, Tahoma, Verdana;
font-weight: normal;
margin: 0;
padding: 0;
}
#header p {
color: #FFF;
padding: 0 0 5px 20px;
margin: 0;
line-height: 20px;
}

#headerimg {
margin: 7px 9px 0;
height: 192px;
width: 740px;
}

#headerimg {
padding-left:40px;
margin: 0;
width: 45%;
height:111px;
float:left;
background:transparent url(http://www.goldenhorseshoebassanglers.ca/logobass.jpg) no-repeat left;
}

#headerimg .description {
margin-top:30px;
font-size: 1.2em;
text-align: center;
}
#headerimg .description strong{
color:#FFF;
}
#headerimg div.description{
text-align:left;
color:#a76626;
padding:0px 2px;
font-size:12px;
font-weight:bold;
background:#000;
display:inline;
}

/*TOPLINKS HOME RSS CONTACT */

.toplinks{
float:right;
width:355px;
height:111px;
}

.toplinks a{
display:block;
float:left;
width:110px;
height:90px;
background:transparent url(http://4.bp.blogspot.com/_XByc9SCisZM/Saeao8yjM6I/AAAAAAAAAxA/OzZiiQq-APk/s1600/default_o.jpg) no-repeat 0 0;
line-height:100px;
overflow:hidden;
text-align:center;
font-size:13px;
font-variant:small-caps;
color:#fcd793;
position:relative;
}
.toplinks a:hover{
color:#FFFFFF;
text-decoration:none;
}

.toplinks a.topnav_home:hover{
background:transparent url(http://2.bp.blogspot.com/_XByc9SCisZM/SaecHcN7v_I/AAAAAAAAAyA/v1wvMtlHdKQ/s1600/home_o.jpg);
position:relative;
z-index:2;
}

.toplinks a.topnav_rss{
margin-left:-10px;
background-position:-100px top;
text-indent:10px;
width:105px;
z-index:2px;
}
.toplinks a.topnav_rss:hover{
background:transparent url(http://1.bp.blogspot.com/_XByc9SCisZM/SaecVBuDubI/AAAAAAAAAyI/TSAvG06Qux4/s1600/rss_o.jpg) no-repeat -100px top;
z-index:2px;
width:105px;
z-index:100;
}

.toplinks a.topnav_contact{
width:105px;
line-height:110px;
background-position:-190px top;
margin-left:-15px;
z-index:0;
}

.toplinks a.topnav_contact:hover{
background:transparent url(http://4.bp.blogspot.com/_XByc9SCisZM/SaecijU48RI/AAAAAAAAAyQ/H-iFUSJZ6QU/s1600/contact_o.jpg) no-repeat -190px top;
z-index:1px;
width:105px;
margin-left:-15px;
}

/*NAVBAR MENU*/

#NavbarMenu {
background: transparent;
width: 960px;
height: 35px;
font-size: 12px;
font-family: 'Lucida Grande', Verdana, Sans-Serif;
font-variant:small-caps;
color: #cd903c;
font-weight: normal;
margin: 0;
padding: 0;
}
#NavbarMenuleft {
width: 730px;
float: left;
margin-left: -20px;
padding: 0;
}
#NavbarMenuright {
width: 230px;
font-size: 10px;
float: right;
margin: 0;
font-variant:small-caps;
color:#fcd793;
}
#nav {
margin: 0;
padding: 0;
}
#nav ul {
float: left;
list-style: none;
margin: 0;
padding: 0;
}
#nav li {
list-style: none;
margin: 0;
padding: 0;
}
#nav li a, #nav li a:link, #nav li a:visited {
display: block;
font-family: 'Lucida Grande', Verdana, Sans-Serif;
font-weight: normal;
font-size:15px;
font-variant:small-caps;
color:#cd9d54;
margin: 0;
padding: 9px 15px 8px;
}
#nav li a:hover, #nav li a:active {
color: #FFF;
margin: 0;
padding: 9px 15px 8px;
text-decoration: none;
}

#nav li {
float: left;
padding: 0;
}

/*SEARCH FORM*/

#searchform {
margin:0;
padding:3px;
text-align: center;
float:right;
}

#searchform #s {
width: 147px;
padding: 3px 0px 3px 5px;
background:transparent url(http://3.bp.blogspot.com/_XByc9SCisZM/SaeapZwoSVI/AAAAAAAAAxw/W8xuBocimf0/s1600/searchbg.gif) no-repeat left;
border:none;
float:left;
height:17px;
margin:0px;
line-height:10px;
}

#searchsubmit{
border:none;
background:transparent url(http://1.bp.blogspot.com/_XByc9SCisZM/SaeapcLGD1I/AAAAAAAAAxo/9V-1cr1p9qA/s1600/search_btn.gif) no-repeat right;
width:33px;
overflow:hidden;
text-indent:-999;
font-size:1px;
height:23px;
float:left;
}

.searchfield{
float:right;
width:275px;
padding:5px 0px 0px 00px;
}
.searchfield span{
float:left;
display:block;
color:#cd903c;
padding:8px 5px 5px 20px;
}

#outer-wrapper {
width: 960px;
margin: 20px auto 0;
padding: 10px 0 0;
line-height: 18px;
}
#main-wrapper {
float: left;
width: 641px;
margin: 0;
padding: 0 0 0px;
}

#sidebar{
color:#4a2a16; 
float:right; 
width:253px; 
height:auto; 
padding:0px; 
margin:0px 10px 40px 40px
}

#sidebar .widget{
padding:0px 0px 0px 0px;
margin-bottom:8px; 
background:#100000 url(http://4.bp.blogspot.com/_XByc9SCisZM/SaeapXrVwLI/AAAAAAAAAx4/5OHXkcDTII8/s1600/sidebarhead_bg.jpg) no-repeat; 
}

#sidebar-bottom .widget-content{ 
padding:15px 10px 50px 10px;
margin-top:0px; 
background: url(http://2.bp.blogspot.com/_XByc9SCisZM/SaeapNTE23I/AAAAAAAAAxg/bckRawcs8y4/s1600/right_comments.jpg) bottom no-repeat;
}

#sidebar .widget h2, #sidebar-right h2{
font-size: 16px;
font-family: 'Lucida Grande', Verdana, Sans-Serif;
font-variant:small-caps;
color:#fcd793; 
text-align:right; 
margin-top:0px; 
padding:13px 10px 0px 10px}

#sidebar a{color:#978351; text-decoration:none}
#sidebar a:hover{color:#978351; text-decoration:underline}
#sidebar ul{list-style-type:none; margin:0 0 15px 0; padding:0 ;}
#sidebar ul li{ margin-bottom:0.2em; padding:0.3em;}
#sidebar ul li ul{list-style-type:square; margin-left:1.5em; padding:0; border:0}
#sidebar ul li ul li{border:0}

.sidebar li {
margin: 1px 0px;
padding: 2px;
background: »&#187 no-repeat;
}

/*POST ELEMENT*/

h2.date-header {
margin: 1.5em 0 .5em;
display: none;
}

.post {
background: #edece7 url(http://2.bp.blogspot.com/_XByc9SCisZM/SaeaohM2xRI/AAAAAAAAAww/W1xWJjfEEJ4/s1600/commentsbg.jpg) top no-repeat;
float: left;
width: 610px;
margin: 0 0 0px;
padding: 20px;
}

/*CALENDAR ICON*/

.post-date {
text-align:center;
}

.month {
margin:0px 30px 5px 0; 
padding:5px 0 0 0;
font:normal 11px arial; 
color:#f0ca7f;
}

.day {
margin:25px 40px 5px 0; 
padding:5px 0 0 0;
font:normal 2.5em Georgia, Times New Roman;
color:#ffffff;
}

.post-date {
margin:-50px 0px 0px -20px; 
padding:5px;
width:92px; 
height:78px;
background:url(http://1.bp.blogspot.com/_XByc9SCisZM/SaeaoguZXHI/AAAAAAAAAw4/XDYbtZ7Z87A/s1600/datebg.jpg) no-repeat;
position:absolute !important; position:relative; float:left; 
display:inline; 
}

.post h3 {
margin: 0 0 5px;
padding: 50px 0 0 72px;
}
.post h3 a, #content h1 a:visited {
color: #6a1000;
font-size: 28px;
font-family: 'Lucida Grande', Verdana, Sans-Serif;
font-variant:small-caps;
font-weight: normal;
margin: 0 0 5px;
padding: 50px 0 0;
}
.post h3 a:hover {
color: #A91B33;
text-decoration: none;
}
.post-body {
margin: 1em 0 .75em;
line-height: 1.6em;
}

.post-body blockquote {
line-height: 1.3em;
}

/*COMMENT LINK ICON*/

.comment-link {
color:#fcd793;
font-size:18px;
font-weight: bold;
font: tahoma;
float:left;
width:102px;
height:88px;
position:relative;
margin-right:-20px;
margin-top:-99px;
padding-top:3px;
background:transparent url(http://2.bp.blogspot.com/_XByc9SCisZM/SaeaoV5jURI/AAAAAAAAAwo/RnvldHt9828/s1600/commentnumbg.jpg) no-repeat center top;
text-align:center;
}

.comment-links{
width:60px;
display:block;
font-size:10px;
font-weight: normal;
font: tahoma;
text-transform:uppercase;
margin:0px auto;
padding-top:3px;
font-weight:normal;
}

.comment-link a:hover{
text-decoration:none;
}

.comment-link a span{
clear:both;
font-size:17px;
line-height:17px;
color:#d0c29e;
font-weight:normal;
}

.comment-link a:hover span{
color:#FFF;
}

.post img {
padding: 10px;
}
.post blockquote {
margin: 5px;
padding: 0px 20px 0 15px;
border-left: 4px solid #DDD;
color:#777;
}
.post blockquote p {
margin: 0;
padding: 0 0 0px;
}

/*LABEL BOX UNDER POST*/

.box {
background: #edece7 url(http://2.bp.blogspot.com/_XByc9SCisZM/SaeaoWYrcrI/AAAAAAAAAwg/ORSz4OCThi0/s1600/comment_bot.jpg) bottom no-repeat;
float: left;
width: 630px;
height:61px;
margin: 0;
padding: 20px 0px 0px 20px;
color: #000;
border-top:1.5px dashed #c8bcac;
}

/*COMMENTS*/

.comments {
background: #edece7;
float: left;
width: 610px;
margin: 0 0 10px;
padding: 20px;
}
#comments h4 {
color: #6a1000;
font-size: 16px;
font-family: Georgia, Times New Roman;
font-weight: bold;
margin: 0 0 20px;
padding: 10px 0 0;
}
#comments-block {
background:url(http://2.bp.blogspot.com/_XByc9SCisZM/SaecuTpXDUI/AAAAAAAAAyY/G4IA6AdDUbM/s1600/commentbg_alt.jpg) repeat-y;
width: 610px;
float: left;
padding: 0;
margin: 0;
}
#comments-block .comment-author {
border-top:1px solid #604800;
margin: 0em 0;
font-weight: bold;
}
#comments-block .comment-body {
margin: .25em 0 10px;
padding-left: 20px;
font-size:11px;
}
#comments-block .comment-footer {
margin: -.25em 0 2em;
line-height: 1.4em;
text-transform: uppercase;
letter-spacing: .1em;
}
#comments-block .comment-body p {
margin: 0 0 .75em;
}
.deleted-comment {
font-style: italic;
color: gray;
}
#blog-pager-newer-link {
float: left;

}
#blog-pager-older-link {
float: right;

}
#blog-pager {
text-align: center;

}
.feed-links {
clear: both;
line-height: 2.5em;
display:none;
}

.main .widget {
margin: 0 0 1.5em;
padding: 0 0 1.5em;
}

.main .Blog {
border-bottom-width: 0;
}

/*FOOTER*/

#footer {
width: 660px;
clear: both;
margin: 0 auto;
padding-top: 15px;
line-height: 1.6em;
text-transform: uppercase;
letter-spacing: .1em;
text-align: center;
}
#credit {
margin: 0px 0px 0px 0px;
padding: 2px 0px 0px 0px;
width: 100%;
height: 134px;
font-size:10px;
clear: both;
color: #cd903c;
font-weight: normal;
background: transparent url(http://3.bp.blogspot.com/_XByc9SCisZM/Saeao2Few1I/AAAAAAAAAxI/cVEJfrE778A/s1600/footerbg.jpg) bottom center;
}

#creditleft {
margin: 0px 0px 0px 0px;
padding: 90px 0px 0px 20px;
position: relative;
float: left;
text-align: left;
display: inline;
width: 30%;
background: transparent;
}

#creditright {
margin: -33px 0px 0px 0px;
padding: 120px 20px 0px 20px;
position: relative;
float: right;
font-size: 11px;
text-align:right;
display: inline;
width: 50%;
background: transparent;
}

#creditleft p {
margin: 0;
padding: 0
}

#creditright p {
margin: 0;
padding: 0
}

#creditleft a, .creditleft a:visited {
color: #fff;
text-decoration: none;
font:verdana;
font-size:12px;
}
#creditleft a:hover{
color: #cd903c;
text-decoration: underline;
font:verdana;
font-size:12px;
}

/*BOTTOM MENU*/

#cred {
margin: 0;
padding: 0;
}
#cred ul {
float: right;
list-style: none;
margin: 0;
padding: 0;
}
#cred li {
list-style: none;
margin: 0;
padding: 0;
}
#cred li a, #cred li a:link, #cred li a:visited {
display: block;
font-family: 'Lucida Grande', Verdana, Sans-Serif;
font-weight: normal;
font-size:11px;
font-variant:small-caps;
color:#cd9d54;
margin: 0;
padding: 9px 15px 8px;
}
#cred li a:hover, #cred li a:active {
color: #726347;
margin: 0;
padding: 9px 15px 8px;
text-decoration: none;
}

#cred li {
float: right;
padding: 0;
}
]]></b:skin>

*[/SIZE][/B]
<a expr:href='data:blog.homepageUrl'>Home
RSS
Contact


Home

GHBA

Forum
Blog Page

SEARCH

<b:section class='crosscol' id='crosscol' showaddelement='no'/>

<b:section class='main' id='main' showaddelement='no'>
<b:widget id='Blog1' locked='true' title='Blog Posts' type='Blog'/>
</b:section>



<b:section class='sidebar' id='sidebar1' preferred='yes'>
<b:widget id='BlogArchive2' locked='false' title='Blog Archive' type='BlogArchive'/>
<b:widget id='Profile2' locked='false' title='About Me' type='Profile'/>
<b:widget id='AdSense1' locked='false' title='' type='AdSense'/>
<b:widget id='Feed1' locked='false' title='Recent Posts' type='Feed'/>
</b:section>




 



<b:section class='footer' id='footer'/>



<data:blog.title/> Blak Magik is Designed by productive dreams for smashing magazine Bloggerized by Ipiet © 2008


Home

Sample Page

Sample Post
Blog Page
*


----------



## kbush10888 (May 13, 2009)

Your Code:

```
body {
background: #000 url([URL="http://img14.imageshack.us/img14/8153/headerbgq.jpg)no-repeat"][COLOR=#800080]http://img14.imageshack.us/img14/815....jpg)no-repeat[/COLOR][/URL] top center;
color: #333;
```
You need a space between the ) and no-repeat

```
body {
background: #000 url[COLOR=black]([/COLOR][URL="http://img14.imageshack.us/img14/8153/headerbgq.jpg"][COLOR=black]http://img14.imageshack.us/img14/8153/headerbgq.[B]jpg[/B][/COLOR][/URL][COLOR=black][B]) no-[/B]repeat top center;[/COLOR]
[COLOR=black]color: #333;[/COLOR]
```
I believe that should fix your problem. :]


----------



## Temagami (Sep 21, 2008)

Thanks!! We had to put the old theme back up in the meantime - but what I'll do is set up a test site with that cool theme. Any idea on why it keeps saying "undefined"? - I set the time and date in already......(?)


----------



## Temagami (Sep 21, 2008)

You're a genius!!! The background worked - running the test site now. http://ghba.blogspot.com/

- Damn, it still has that "undefined" thing in there.


----------



## caraewilton (Nov 7, 2007)

It is a lovely looking blog. did you make it yourself?


----------



## Temagami (Sep 21, 2008)

No...no not at all. I actually made this site: http://www.goldenhorseshoebassanglers.ca but the group I made it for wanted me to updated almost daily. So, I suggested they put up blogs instead. While helping them set up the most user friendly blogs I could find, I stumbled upon that theme on btemplates.com; which looks pretty similar to my design.

I believe it was originally designed for wordpress - but they do not allow uploading of new themes to their servers (only if you host it yourself). So I went with the blogger version; and, as it turns out, it's 'buggy'. I can't figure out the "Undefined" problem in there. Any ideas?


----------



## caraewilton (Nov 7, 2007)

I use blogger. I would not say blogger is buggy, the problem is more likely somewhere in the template itself. But if you want to use word press, why not just install it on your site?


----------



## colinsp (Sep 5, 2007)

I had a look at your blog, very nice

Your problem with the 'undefined' seems to be in the div .day. There is only one place that this is called


```
<span class='day'><script type='text/javascript'>document.write(date_dd);</script></span>
```
I am not versed in javascript so cannot assist further with how to fix the problem hopefully someone else can. I expect it is just a syntax error.

Hope this helps to get it sorted.


----------



## kbush10888 (May 13, 2009)

I just put the layout on my testing blog, and it worked without any undefined errors.

http://testingitup.blogspot.com/

When you put the layout in, on the "Edit HTML" page, did you check the "expand widget templates" above the code?


----------



## Temagami (Sep 21, 2008)

kbus, I did not check it off - but I just did and it still doesn't seem to work. Hmmm...... Is there some other setting I'm missing?

cara, I didn't mean blogger was buggy - but rahter this particular template. I can't use Wordpress because the guy who is actually updating the blog is only comfortable with blogger. He doesn't want to see anything else.


----------



## kbush10888 (May 13, 2009)

What I did, was Make sure it's checked, then paste in the code that you posted originally (with the BG fix.)

The exact code I used is in the attached text file. After deleting all the current HTML, copy and paste that in after checking the "Expand Widget Templates" box, that should, hopefully work. *crosses fingers*


----------



## Temagami (Sep 21, 2008)

Yes it worked!!! Thanks you kbush!! I think it had to do with the order in which things were changed (sounds weird but...) The fact that I checked off the widget button and THEN changed the script with your edits and hit save meant all the difference.

The only difference is the window itself. On the template, the window has a bloth on it - a space for the date etc. Take a look: http://blakmagik-btemplates.blogspot.com/ it looks like we knocked that out somehow?

Thanks again!!


----------



## kbush10888 (May 13, 2009)

'twas my pleasure. I always hate when my code doesn't work as planned.


----------



## kbush10888 (May 13, 2009)

http://testingitup.blogspot.com/

As you can see, I got the blotch back, but the comments link is positioned way wrong....

I can't really look at it anymore right now though, if I get time, I will this week sometime, but this is my last week of school, so I don't know how likely it is that I'll be able to.


----------



## Temagami (Sep 21, 2008)

Hey man.... thanks for your help, but don't worry about it... school work comes first. This theme seems way to buggy. It's become a challenge for us, and it shouldn't be. Good luck on your exams!


----------

